# Guess who has his RN?



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

:jamming: AUGIE :greenboun:You_Rock_arty:

Augie completed his title on Saturday with a score of 95 and third place.
We got an insurance leg on Sunday with another score of 95 and third place. I'm so proud of my little man! Sunday we went celebratory shopping and Augie got lots of yummy treats and toys.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Good boy, Augie! Nice accomplishment.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

:appl::appl::appl::appl:*Way To Go Augie!!*:appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

and so the journey begins! 
Hearty Congratulations!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Augie!!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Way to go Augie!!!! Congrats.


----------



## Soda (Feb 23, 2008)

Congrats on the new title!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Congrats congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Way to go! I'm hoping that Casey gets his RN next weekend.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

"Paging Nurse Auggie.... Nurse Auggie to the forum, STAT!"

Woohoo! Congrats on earning your RN!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

WTG Augie and mom!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

YAY Augie!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## uhmanda00 (Aug 3, 2008)

AWESOME!!! Great job to both of you!!

95 is an EXCELLENT score!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Great job to the pair of you!! Can I send you Kali next


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you all for your words of congratulations. I'm just so proud of him. 

I think I know how Michael Phelps' mom feels; ok maybe she's a little prouder.


----------

